
Self-Driving Car, Who lives and who dies? - snowy
http://hothardware.com/news/self-driving-cars-will-likely-have-to-deal-with-the-harsh-reality-of-who-lives-and-who-dies
======
haspoken
I think the ultimate force will not be about lives saved, but rather who owns
the car and do they want their property to protect their investment.

It also seems lost in many of these conversations that we currently have
drivers facing these circumstances already. Perhaps more scrutiny should be
put on if they are acting properly?

As for this article, it seems a bit ominous how much the car will know about
the people around it. Do self driving cars portend the ultimate surveillance
society?

